# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Series of WILDs with totally abnormal ending!

## michael79

I tried all kind of autosuggestions for lucid dream incubation these 3 months, but they weren't successful in the slightest. I tried this subtle way of induction because of insomnia creeping her ugly head every time I tried an active induction method. Today finally I gave up on new phrases to repeat and just wished for "very vivid dream" and closed my eyes to sleep,  but felt something abnormal, it's like my body was bending in half, I decide to open my eyes and look around, my room was darker than what it was, which gave me enough awareness to understand I'm dreaming, but just in case I look under my pillow for my phone, to my surprise he was there, but I couldn't turn it on from the first try, which was more than enough, eventually he turned on, but was showing a map of a city and blinking dot - "you are here". I tried to zoom in but the phone slipped through my fingers and through my bed. I switch my bed lamp on but the room was still looking darker, so I stand up to switch the lights on, but when I did this everything in my room become smaller, even the door, not higher than my knees or maybe I become bigger, I felt that my head is hitting the ceiling. I couldn't get out through the door or fly away through the window, because they were too small. I felt that my claustrophobia is gaining momento so I just end it there. This was on my fourth hour of sleep in the morning, I couldn't fall asleep again.

During a nap time in evening,
Frankly I was just writing this post when just felt sleepy, I closed my eyses and in instant I was in my living room, I thought "wow so fast" and start wondering if this is actually a dream, but then my brother come from nowhere and take his phone from the fridge, so I thought again "Ok it's definitely a dream", I decided to do a dream goal, but someone called my name, not one but several times like trying to wake me up in irl, so I just open my eyes, but the room was empty, I made a reality check just in case, if it was a FA, but it wasn't.

I placed my left hand over my left eye and surrender to sleep again, just to open my eyes in a dark room with a light from from a open door to another room, I tried to go there but felt stuck in one place and something behind me, I thought another sp episode and just wake myself again, I made another reality check just in case, if it was a FA, but it wasn't.

I close my eyes again and open them in fully bright day this time, I was driving a fast sport car, I thought "wow WILD after wild". In my thoughts I lose the control over the car and crashed at full speed in another car, I flew through the window in Neo pose XD and slam myself in a tree, damn. I stand up and start walking admiring the vividness of my surroundings, but the dream starting to fall apart, I start to rub my hands but to no avail, I open my eyes but there was something strange I still was able to see the dream through the clenched fist like a telescope of my hand placed on top of my head, with my right eye I was seeing my room, I was able to navigate just fine through this small dream window into the lucid town. I quickly performed I RC with my right hand and I was really in my room.
Then I clenched my fist fully and dream image disappeared, I opened it again and the dream image continue like I was looking through some periscope of a submarine into another world, just with my intention I was able to look left and right, I saw a DC with serious look on his face in front of me, he was pointing his index finger towards me and without saying anything he move his finger closer and closer and put him through this wonder hole, ultimately closing it up, the dream image ended. I made another RC just in case, but I was awake, I thought "Abnormal, totally abnormal"  ::holycrap::

----------


## Sivason

Congrats! Very cool. The last stuff is definitely odd.

----------


## michael79

I think this shows that we can perceive dream world even when we are awake, it seems just need to be mastered in some way.
Edit: This is not the first time, that I was able to see different things with every eye, DW and Irl, but this time both of my eyes were open.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> I think this shows that we can perceive dream world even when we are awake, it seems just need to be mastered in some way.



I think so too; I feel the crucial thing is finding how the triggering of this works for us, because it doesn't feel as simple as just wanting it. It was a long time ago but I've had some afternoon nap type of things where I was awake and could confirm I was physically in my room but was experiencing a dream scenario semi-vividly either with one or both of my eyes closed, sounds similar to what you experienced.

I have not been able to repeat those nap type experiences by will alone, but my schedules and daily life are also vastly different these days too. My much more recent visualisation experiences are different from this in the sense that they have a certain direction and semi-conscious guidance, they are effectively much more structured.

----------


## Hilary

Very strange, and cool. Nice work!!

The only thing similar I can report is seeing the dream when my dream eyes are open, but then when my dream eyes close I see the backs of my closed eyes (like you would in life). It was really hard to open my dream eyes again,_ without opening my eyes in real life_ - which of course, sometimes happens and wakes me up.

----------


## michael79

> I think so too; I feel the crucial thing is finding how the triggering of this works for us, because it doesn't feel as simple as just wanting it. It was a long time ago but I've had some afternoon nap type of things where I was awake and could confirm I was physically in my room but was experiencing a dream scenario semi-vividly either with one or both of my eyes closed, sounds similar to what you experienced.
> 
> I have not been able to repeat those nap type experiences by will alone, but my schedules and daily life are also vastly different these days too. My much more recent visualisation experiences are different from this in the sense that they have a certain direction and semi-conscious guidance, they are effectively much more structured.



I think we already have a scientific proof, people who have schizio disorders and other types psychosis have hallucinations, but what is a hallucination? Isn't it a Dreamworld overlapping with physical world. But if one can't control it, it has the danger to become a woo-woo^^ leading to great amount of stress. I think I heard somewhere about open eyes visualization and I think I know a tool for training it.

----------


## Hilary

> I think we already have a scientific proof, people who have schizio disorders and other types psychosis have hallucinations, but what is a hallucination? Isn't it a Dreamworld overlapping with physical world. But if one can't control it, it has the danger to become a woo-woo^^ leading to great amount of stress.



I do think it's the dreamworld overlapping with reality. However, the key isn't control. They key is humility about it. Understanding that what you are experiencing may or may not be rooted in reality, and you have to be OK with simply not knowing (otherwise you will be "woo-woo"  ::laughtillhurts:: ). You have to approach what you see or hear with an open mind and an emotional detachment. I say this because sometimes, it is real. For example, I did know beforehand when my ex-boyfriend was going to break up with me. I heard him tell me in my mind. A few hours later, I got the text. But, other times, I don't think it's real. It's also really easy to misinterpret because the unconscious uses a language all of its own.

----------


## michael79

> I do think it's the dreamworld overlapping with reality. However, the key isn't control. They key is humility about it. Understanding that what you are experiencing may or may not be rooted in reality, and you have to be OK with simply not knowing (*otherwise you will be "woo-woo" ).* You have to approach what you see or hear with an open mind and an emotional detachment. I say this because sometimes, it is real. For example, I did know beforehand when my ex-boyfriend was going to break up with me. I heard him tell me in my mind. A few hours later, I got the text. But, other times, I don't think it's real. It's also really easy to misinterpret because the unconscious uses a language all of its own.



I say it with comical approach on purpose  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sivason

I tried to find a good thread talking about it but can not remember which threads we talked about it in so I will start a new thread. The idea is a Dream yoga skill I used to call dream trance but here I call it lucid daydream. I think it kind of relates to this topic if not exactly. More related to this thread is the energy visualization or kundalini stuff. If you get good at kundalini or any energy practice you can experience many things that seem very real while awake. I will say I do think the energy stuff IS real but it does not matter if one wants to believe it is just advanced visualization. I can spread part of my energy body into wings for instance and actually feel them spread and move. This is somehow related as a portion of my brain is creating a dream like experience no outside observer can tell I am experiencing, but to me it is as real as say color or sound.
Here is the link to the new thread where I talk about Lucid Daydream, https://www.dreamviews.com/dream-yog...technique.html
By the way, you can see I do not know how to link it so that it says plain words, like "Daydream Link." Can someone fill me in? I am old and much more adept at yoga/dreaming than I am at using links and such. Thanks.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Just a quick one sivason:

If you want a link to look like this.

You can copy a URL to your clipboard or whatnot, then when you're writing a post, you select the portion of text you want to be the url and you can either click the World icon with a chain-link symbol and paste the URL there and get portion of text with a URL that way.

Alternatively you can type out [ URL="yoururl" ]text you want converted to hyperlink[ /url ], killing the spaces I added within the square brackets. You'll get text you want converted to hyperlink as a result.

All the links I added here just link back to your comment I think, basically.

----------


## Sivason

Got it! Thanks!!!

----------

